#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  > Новости общин >  > > >  >  >  Весь мир - один цветок

## Denli

Конференция корейской школы Кван-ум только что (с 24.10.2011 по 26.10.2011) прошла в Лумбини. Огромный корейский храм, стоявшим недостроенным столько лет, наконец смог порадовать пиллигримов, распахнув свои двери. Многое еще предстоит там сделать, но начало уже положено.

Волею случая я оказался там, так сказать в самой гуще событий, и даже встретил там нескольких земляков. Был там и Ву-Бонг, на ретрите с которым я сидел в Павловске в 2000 году.

Ниже - немного фотографий с мероприятия. Весь альбом можно посмотреть *здесь*.
Если кому-то необходимы фото без водяных знаков - пишите в ЛС: с удовольствием вышлю.
Альбом: Eastern Tibet 2011 - Lumbini Альбом: Eastern Tibet 2011 - Lumbini Альбом: Eastern Tibet 2011 - Lumbini Альбом: Eastern Tibet 2011 - Lumbini Альбом: Eastern Tibet 2011 - Lumbini

----------

AndyZ (31.10.2011), ElenaK (01.11.2011), Ersh (01.11.2011), Ho Shim (01.11.2011), Pema Sonam (01.11.2011), Алексей Е (01.11.2011), Еше Нинбо (31.10.2011), Пема Ванчук (10.08.2013), Поляков (31.10.2011)

----------


## Поляков

Конференция "Весь Мир -  один Цветок 2014"

Дата проведения: 16 - 28 октября 2014 года. Конференция будет проходить в Корее и совпадает с 10-летием ухода дзэн-мастера Сунг Сана.

16 октября - прибытие в Корею

17 октября - визит в монастырь Хва Ге Са, дань уважения дзэн-мастеру Сунг Сану. Визит в монастырь Су Док Са (Сол Чунг Кун Суним - ведущий учитель монастыря). Визит в Чон Хьё Са (медитационный зал монастыря Су Док Са), место практики наших монахов.

18-19 октября - конференция "Весь Мир Один Цветок" в Ма Гок Са, Центральном Буддистском Центре. Визит в Ма Гок Са. Визит в Буйонгам, место просветления дзэн-мастера Сунг Сана. 

20 октября - церемония 10-летней годовщины ухода дзэн-мастера Сунг Сана. Храм Му Санг Са.

20-23 октября - мероприятия на курорте на побережье Японского моря. Однодневная поездка в монастыри Национального Парка Сёраксан во время весеннего листопада. День отдыха.

23-25 октября - визит в монастырь Тонг До Са, визит в Ун Мун Са (женский монастырь), визит в Сеок Нам Са (медитационный женский монастырь). Все эти три храма являются местами, где монахи и монахини нашей школы проходили обучение и практиковали.

25 октября - возвращение в Сеул.

26 октября - дзэн-семинар в Сеульском Национальном Университете, возможность для практикующих в нашей школе и учителей поделиться опытом и практикой с молодыми людьми в Корее.

27 октября - свободный день для осмотра достопримечательностей и отдыха в Сеуле.

28 октября - отъезд из Кореи.

Изменения в расписании будут публиковаться на следующих сайтах:

www.kwanumzen.ru
Facebook: Wwsf2014
Twitter: WWSF2014
Домашняя страница конференции: www.wwsf2014.org

----------

Ho Shim (10.08.2013), Алик (06.09.2013), Степан Т (09.08.2013)

----------

